# Need excellent neurosurgeon in Guadalajara



## deleki (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello, if anyone can help with testimonial it would be so appreciated. US insurance states husband's back problems 3 herniated disks are pre existing
L4,5,S1. We need neurosurgeon who is excellent and speaks some English.

I have had several mentions of a Dr Varela. Please help.. thanks


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Dr. Mauro Loyo Varela, FACS 
132 No. 108-101 South 
Col. The Americas 
01120 Mexico, DF 
Tel 5515.7619, 5515.7424 
Fax: 5515.7415 

Dr Varela operated on me in 1997. He is a excellent surgeon. He and his team travel throughout the world performing surgeries. I highly recommend him without any reservation. I am not sure if this is a current address. He is also associated with Hospital ABC in Mexico City.


----------

